# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  "Oyunun Adı Kontra Ergenekon"

## bozok

*İşte beklenen kitap !* 

İlk Kez Tutuklusundan 

*"Oyunun Adı Kontra Ergenekon"* 



Hacı ALİ KARABULUT’un, oğlunun tahliyesinden 3 gün önce (19 Ocak 2009) yüreğinde götürdüğü evlat sevgisine... 

Onlarca “kitap”, binlerce “makale” ve milyonlarca “haberden” sonra nihayet yazma hakkı mağdur edilene geldi… 

Ve Ergenekon’u ilk kez bir *“tutuklu”* yazdı… 

O da sabaha karşı gözaltına alınarak tutuklandı… 

İstanbul Emniyeti, Bayrampaşa, Kandıra, Silivri… derken 11 ay tutuklu kaldı, 41 duruşmaya katıldı ve tahliyesine karar verildi! 

Mahkeme karşısında ki ilk talebi “Tutukluluğumun devamını istiyorum!..” oldu… 

üünkü Lozan Barış Antlaşmasının yıl dönümünde yaptığı konuşma, Ergenekon terör örgütünün bir eylemi olarak iddianamede yer almıştı! 

İşte bu kitap, Lozan süreci ile yoluna devam eden çağdaş laik Cumhuriyet’i, İNSANLIK onuru gören Muammer KARABULUT’un, *“Devlet yönetme konusunda yetkisi olan kurum ve kuruluşların, masum vatandaşlarını sabun yaparak ellerini yıkamamaları konusundaki son”* talebidir. 

- Ergenekon mu? 

Onu da her sayfada, nasıl bir tertip olduğunu ve doğrular karşısında nasıl yalanlaştığını da ilk kez okuyacaksınız… 

Ve anlayacaksınız ki Türkiye’ye atılan* “Ergenekon”* yalanının, Irak’da bulunamayan* “kitle imha silahları”* ile hiçbir farkı yok… 

Fakat, anlayacaksınız ki amaç aynı!!! 


ATA Kitap Dünyası 

Gökbörü Yayıncılık 


http://kontraergenekon.tr.cx


...

----------

